# gentoo-sources-2.6.13-r3 + nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4[SOLVED]

## serge

Hi

I updated my kernel from gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r10 to 2.6.13-r4, keeping the same nvidia-kernel version 1.0.6629-r4.

X does not load anymore, not beeing able to load the nvidia driver.

Both configuration files concerning X and nvidia are the same for the 2 kernels.

Is the nvidia-kernel version not compatible with the new linux kernel version?

Thank you!Last edited by serge on Fri Oct 07, 2005 10:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## stens

Hello,

same here. Just updated the kernel to 2.6.13-r3, and X did not start. I have the 7174 nvidia drivers (kernel, glx) installed - the latest, which supports my card - Geforce2 GTS   :Shocked:  .

The error in the X log was something about that it can't load the nvidia kernel module, but the module was loaded - without any error.

I have also checked with dmesg, and it seams OK.

lsmod shows that the module is loaded, I can also rmmod than modprobe the nvidia module without problems.

I'll use the 2.6.12-r10 kernel for now...

StenS

----------

## critterdude311

im getting the same problem here also with the gentoo-sources 2.6.13-r3 kernel...

not sure what the deal is, i have spent the past few hours trying to figure out whats wrong...

for the time being im going to downgrade to 2.6.12

let me know if you guys hear anything

----------

## Aszrael

Hi,

same here (2.6.13-gentoo-r3 & nvidia-kernel/glx-1.0.6629-r4/r6)

...BUT...

this worked for me:  :Very Happy: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-375466-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.htmll

 *bigfoot- wrote:*   

> Note bug 104369, comment #18: There is already a script that comes with nvidia-kernel that re-creates the necessary devices: /sbin/NVmakedevices.sh
> 
> Though it essentially doesn't do anything else than b1f1's script (maybe he even quoted from there).

 

make sure /etc/conf.d/rc has RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes" set to survive any reboot

or simply

```
echo /sbin/NVmakedevices.sh >> /etc/conf.d/local.start
```

whatever you like...

@StenS:

 *Quote:*   

> ...the latest, which supports my card - Geforce2 GTS...

 

I seem to have missed something... will support for GeForce2 GTS be discontinued in >nvidi-kernel-1.0.7174?

Since haven't had to bother about video-drivers for quite a long time, I just stopped reading nvidia-toppics

----------

## stens

Hello,

Aszrael: Geforce2 GTS is now considered as legacy GPU. nVidia might give some updates for legacy GPUs via separate package. The change applies from 7664 version of unified driver.

I have RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no" in my /etc/conf.d/rc for ages. Before the 2.6.13 kernel there were no problems.

I will try the /sbin/NVmakedevices.sh as soon as I can.

StenS

----------

## serge

Hi again

I followed Aszrael's tip:

```
RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes"
```

 in /etc/conf.d/rc.

But i had no need to make:

```
echo /sbin/NVmakedevices.sh >> /etc/conf.d/local.start
```

.

It works fine without it. 

Serge

----------

## Aszrael

Hi serge,

if you have set RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes" there is no reason to execute the script after every reboot.

The tarball stores the devices created. So you will be fine by running the script only once.

The local.start-variant is only needed for people not using RC_DEVICE_TARBALL (for whatever reasons).

So it's just a matter of choice ... anyhow we are up and running X   :Very Happy: 

Glad I could help

Aszrael

@StenS: Thanks for your quick info - good look with the script

PS: Please add [solved] to this thread

----------

## serge

Thank you again Aszrael

Cheers

Serge

----------

## dwnoon

This problem has been seen elsewhere. In particular, Gentoo's Bugzilla database has this entry: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=104369 describing the exact problem and its pending fix. As a result, there should not be any reason to run the create device script in local.start once the fix is in place. You can emerge the fixed driver now by using ~x86 (or equivalent) in your ACCEPT_KEYWORDS.

Moreover, the use of a device tarball has long been deprecated ["long" in the Gentoo sense, i.e. several months]. It causes device entries to remain in the system long after the physical device has been removed or has been mapped in a different way due to driver changes. I could not recommend that approach to anyone.

----------

## TRx

 *dwnoon wrote:*   

> [...] As a result, there should not be any reason to run the create device script in local.start once the fix is in place. You can emerge the fixed driver now by using ~x86 (or equivalent) in your ACCEPT_KEYWORDS.
> 
> 

 

But that won't work on legacy GPUs (like my GeForce 2 Ti) since its support has been offically discontinued, will it? 

So, atm, there is no fix for old card owners, apart from device tarball change.  :Sad: 

regards

***EDIT1***

Well i`ve just realized that i already have

```
RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes"
```

in my rc, and nvidia wasn't actually working. Gonna turn it to "no" and see what happens (sincerely, i doubt it will fix anything...)

***EDIT2***

It fails too   :Confused:   It doesnt work either on RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes" or RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no" so... no workaround (for me)??   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## Defiance

Using 7676 on kernel 2.6.13-r3, AMD64 does not work. Still has the same problem and there isn't NVmakedevices either.

----------

## H4wk

My solution, and probably for most users with this problem, is installing uDev.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml

This fixed my problem, please confirm if it does for anyone else too.

----------

## serge

I have udev installed....

Serge

----------

## radice

Hi, I have the same problem.

NVIDIA Driver 1.0.7676

Kernel: 2.6.13-gentoo-r1

I use udev-050 and I had already set in the far past RC_DEVICE_TARBALL to yes.

I try to upgrade udev and see what happens...

Regards

----------

## H4wk

note: installing UDEV requires you to set RC_DEVICE_TARBALL to 'no'

----------

## TRx

 *serge wrote:*   

> I have udev installed....
> 
> 

 

Same here   :Confused: 

----------

## H4wk

and the drivers work for you? Or do they not?

edit: just read up. Trx, did you follow the gentoo guide? You probably have udev installed, but are using it partly.

Make sure you boot with: gentoo=nodevfs as a kernel paramater

----------

## Defiance

I thought 2.6.13 doesn't have devfs anymore?

----------

## H4wk

that's true, that's why the nvidia driver won't work using devfs (ie, only emerging the kernel, not updating its dependencies)

----------

## serge

I use udev and not devfs at all. I do not have devfs installed.

With gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r10 it works but with gentoo-sources-2.6.13-r3 it does not if you

do not have 

```
RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes"
```

.

Serge

----------

## H4wk

very odd - well, my fix worked for me and i'm glad it does (though i don't have EDID support yet  :Sad: )

----------

## stens

Hello,

just for the record: it works for me as well.

My config:

 - 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 kernel

 - nvidia drivers 7174 (kernel, glx)

 - RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no" in /etc/conf.d/rc

 - udev-068-r1

I have the following in my /etc/conf.d/local.start

```
if [ ! -e /dev/nvidia0 ]; then

  /sbin/NVmakedevices.sh

fi
```

StenS

----------

## TRx

 *stens wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> just for the record: it works for me as well.
> 
> My config:
> ...

 

Gonna try this step by step and see what happens.   :Confused: 

Thanks 

cya

----------

